# Dress code for Knock - I wonder what God would think?



## Chocks away (17 Aug 2010)

Seemingly a dress code is being established at Knock. Considering that we were born not wearing clothes, does the panel think that this is another church perpetrated perversion?


----------



## VOR (17 Aug 2010)

Didn't hear about a dress code for Knock but it is common in Italian churches. No knees or shoulders to be exposed. I don't know why.


----------



## Vanilla (17 Aug 2010)

VOR said:


> Didn't hear about a dress code for Knock but it is common in Italian churches. No knees or shoulders to be exposed. I don't know why.


 
Yup, remember being turned away from the basilica of San Marco in Venice for being in a strappy sundress years ago but they didn't mind when I borrowed a jacket from a friend and re-entered. They said it was out of respect for god ( the sight of my bare shoulders apparently being disrespectful).

As for Knock, I can't imagine the catholic church can afford to turn away anyone nowadays so that should be interesting.


----------



## LDFerguson (17 Aug 2010)

Vanilla said:


> Yup, remember being turned away from the basilica of San Marco in Venice for being in a strappy sundress years ago...


 
Snap!  Happened to me for precisely the same reason in exactly the same place!  What are the odds?


----------



## Vanilla (17 Aug 2010)

LDFerguson said:


> Snap! Happened to me for precisely the same reason in exactly the same place! What are the odds?


 
LOL. I'd love to see a snap of that. Hey, hang on- are you the guy who stole my sundress that day when I went sunbathing?


----------



## LDFerguson (17 Aug 2010)

Vanilla said:


> LOL. I'd love to see a snap of that.


----------



## dockingtrade (17 Aug 2010)

Vanilla said:


> ( the sight of my bare shoulders apparently being disrespectful).


 
its pathetic isnt it


----------



## Chocks away (17 Aug 2010)

Looks like Our Lady of Knock on hols. The knotted handkerchief is a dead giveaway!


----------



## Graham_07 (18 Aug 2010)

This is not exclusive to churches. Last March I was picking up a couple of bottles of a favourite Rosé from the [broken link removed] in Lanzarote. My OH had shorts & a bikini top on with a wrap. The sales assistant (looking a bit embarrassed I must say) said that she had to stay outside or put on a full t-shirt or such if she wanted to browse in the store. So she stayed out in the sweltering heat and I had to make do with sampling a few of their wares in the air conditioned bar.


----------



## michaelm (18 Aug 2010)

Chocks away said:


> Seemingly a dress code is being established at Knock. Considering that we were born not wearing clothes, does the panel think that this is another church perpetrated perversion?


Hardly controversial.  Many museums, shops, restaurants etc. have dress codes.  But hey Chocks why miss an opportunity to have a go at the Church .


----------



## PaddyW (18 Aug 2010)

Honestly, the church baffles me more and more every day. A woman becoming a priest would be worse than a paedophile. Exposing your shoulders is worse than all these awful crimes committed by priests. Hypocrisy anyone?? And why shouldn't people have a go at the church. They are making a mockery out of people.


----------



## michaelm (18 Aug 2010)

PaddyW said:


> Exposing your shoulders is worse than all these awful crimes committed by priests.


Oh yes, the priest did say that during mass last Sunday .


----------



## becky (18 Aug 2010)

I have no problem with it at all - in fact I would like to see it extended to my own workplace when the sun comes out.

We all got the communion photos a few months ago and I suspect this is the reason the dress code is being introduced.


----------



## TarfHead (18 Aug 2010)

becky said:


> I have no problem with it at all - in fact I would like to see it extended to my own workplace when the sun comes out.


 
+1

From the bit of Liveline I heard about this subject, there have been occasions where men have been inside the church at Knock bare chested. Given the physical condition of the most Irish men (myself included ), I don't want to be confronted with the sight of moobs and a sagging belly at the beach, let alone in a place of worship.

At a guess, many Irish people have been on holiday in Asia and have visited Bhuddist places of worship. There, it is common practice to take off shoes and not, when seated, have your bare feet 'pointed' at the shrine. I assume most of us would comply with such a request when abroad. Why should the same courtesy not apply in Mayo, or anywhere else ?


----------



## Betsy Og (18 Aug 2010)

Didnt This post will be deleted if not edited immediately clear the temple of people displaying their wares?

So there you go, direct precedent, case closed.

Suppose its detracts a bit from the comtemplative side of religion if its hooters out as far as the eye can see. No issue, people move on, theres enough legitimate stuff to church-bash about.


----------



## Caveat (18 Aug 2010)

I don't have a problem with it either - but on the other hand, I think it just highlights the a la carte approach to standards that the RC church can have. I mean, during "solemn" Novena week it is normal to see stalls erected outside churches with people selling gaudy overpriced religious trinkets with all the zeal of east end market traders.

Yeah, very _solemn_.


----------



## Sunny (18 Aug 2010)

TarfHead said:


> At a guess, many Irish people have been on holiday in Asia and have visited Bhuddist places of worship. There, it is common practice to take off shoes and not, when seated, have your bare feet 'pointed' at the shrine. I assume most of us would comply with such a request when abroad. Why should the same courtesy not apply in Mayo, or anywhere else ?


 
I think that's the key point. 

Why the hell does anyone go to Knock anyway? Best tourist scam apart from Lourdes.


----------



## VOR (18 Aug 2010)

becky said:


> We all got the communion photos a few months ago and I suspect this is the reason the dress code is being introduced.



I suspect this is the reason also.


----------



## Complainer (18 Aug 2010)

becky said:


> We all got the communion photos a few months ago and I suspect this is the reason the dress code is being introduced.


Tell us more, Becky?

I was stopped going into St Peters in Rome years ago as I was wearing shorts. I then sneaked in along with a cavalcade of priests, cardinals and altar boys. I got as far as the second inner door before God's servants kicked me out.


----------



## MrMan (18 Aug 2010)

PaddyW said:


> Honestly, the church baffles me more and more every day. A woman becoming a priest would be worse than a paedophile. Exposing your shoulders is worse than all these awful crimes committed by priests. Hypocrisy anyone?? And why shouldn't people have a go at the church. They are making a mockery out of people.


 
I can see why it baffles you when you make conclusions like that.


----------



## Sunny (18 Aug 2010)

I know people who are completely anti-religion make sure they they know and respect the customs when going to visit Temples and Mosques abroad. So what if the Catholic church does the same. Stay out of the Churches if you don't respect their beliefs and customs. They might be tourist sights to you but they are places of Worship to others. Least people can do is repect them.


----------



## Latrade (18 Aug 2010)

Sunny said:


> I know people who are completely anti-religion make sure they they know and respect the customs when going to visit Temples and Mosques abroad. So what if the Catholic church does the same. Stay out of the Churches if you don't respect their beliefs and customs. They might be tourist sights to you but they are places of Worship to others. Least people can do is repect them.


 
+1 

Though I was a bit taken aback when I was thrown out of Vatican City for wearing a fig leaf, I'd have thought that would be ok, given all the pictures of people wearing them.


----------



## Graham_07 (18 Aug 2010)

Latrade said:


> Though I was a bit taken aback when I was thrown out of Vatican City for wearing a fig leaf, I'd have thought that would be ok, given all the pictures of people wearing them.



I can see why. Nice shoes though.


----------



## Chocks away (18 Aug 2010)

Latrade said:


> +1
> 
> Though I was a bit taken aback when I was thrown out of Vatican City for wearing a fig leaf, I'd have thought that would be ok, given all the pictures of people wearing them.


Latrade, speaking of the same fig leaf ........... I must have overlooked in Genesis, God being really annoyed because Adam wore only a fig leaf (and a smile after spotting Eve hiding in the shrubbery)


----------



## AgathaC (18 Aug 2010)

Graham_07 said:


> . So she stayed out in the sweltering heat and I had to make do with sampling a few of their wares in the air conditioned bar.


 A tough job but someone had to do it.


----------



## Teatime (18 Aug 2010)

Whats the dress code in heaven? Whats the weather like? So many questions.


----------



## Pique318 (19 Aug 2010)

VOR said:


> Didn't hear about a dress code for Knock but it is common in Italian churches. No knees or shoulders to be exposed. I don't know why.


Sounds like Royal Ascot ! 
Are the RC getting their ideas from Lizzie ?


----------



## Liamos (19 Aug 2010)

Sunny: "Why the hell does anyone go to Knock anyway? Best tourist scam apart from Lourdes."

Because Our Lady is supposed to have appeared there. Same with Lourdes.


----------



## Sunny (19 Aug 2010)

Liamos said:


> Sunny: "Why the hell does anyone go to Knock anyway? Best tourist scam apart from Lourdes."
> 
> Because Our Lady is supposed to have appeared there. Same with Lourdes.


 
I know what the places represent. I want to know why people go to them. They are tacky. Las Vegas has more class than Lourdes.


----------



## dockingtrade (19 Aug 2010)

Sunny said:


> Las Vegas has more class than Lourdes.


 


chalk it down


----------



## Graham_07 (19 Aug 2010)

Sunny said:


> I want to know why people go to them.



This is a difficult thing to answer I guess. For them that believe in such matters I suppose no explanation is necessary. For them that do not believe in such matters, no explanation is really possible. 

As to the dress code, other posters have said that many places have dress codes and if one wants to enter or avail of the facilities then one is reasonably expected to conform, both in deference to the owners/operators of the facility and to those other visitors who have no problem in conforming to the relevant code.  I don't see any real difference here. It's not a place I would find myself going, but if I were there, I would not consider it unreasonable to abide by the rules.


----------



## Sunny (19 Aug 2010)

Graham_07 said:


> This is a difficult thing to answer I guess. For them that believe in such matters I suppose no explanation is necessary. For them that do not believe in such matters, no explanation is really possible.


 
I can understand pilgrimages to religious places like Jerusalem to see the place where This post will be deleted if not edited immediately supposedly died but I don't understand places like Knock and Lourdes. Especially when you see the way they have turned out. Passed through Lourdes last year and it was disgusting. I guess like you say if I believed in people appearing in visions, I would feel differently.


----------



## TarfHead (19 Aug 2010)

Sunny said:


> I want to know why people go to them.


 
If you're in the area, maybe it just one of the things to do ? I've been in Paris and Notre Dame Cathedral, in Barcelona and La Sagrada. I've lived all my life in Dublin and have yet to see the inside of Christchurch or Saint Patricks Catherdral.

I assume going to Knock for it's own 'merits' is an act of devotion.


----------



## Graham_07 (19 Aug 2010)

TarfHead said:


> If you're in the area, maybe it just one of the things to do ? I've been in Paris and Notre Dame Cathedral, in Barcelona and La Sagrada.



True, visited Vatican few years ago when on trip to Italy but my focus was seeing some of the wonderful Renaissance art and architecture. Given the unlimited financial resources the religious institutions have had over the ages, they have allowed for some amazing talents to get public airings, which might not have been the case had the artist been relying on purely private commissions. Take the  in Notre Dame as just one example.


----------



## Betsy Og (19 Aug 2010)

Sunny said:


> Las Vegas has more class than Lourdes.


 

I remember saying it was like the Disneyland of religion.


----------



## Complainer (19 Aug 2010)

Does anyone know what exactly is the dress code for Knock? I haven't seen it detailed on any of the press reports on this.


----------



## truthseeker (19 Aug 2010)

Graham_07 said:


> True, visited Vatican few years ago when on trip to Italy but my focus was seeing some of the wonderful Renaissance art and architecture. Given the unlimited financial resources the religious institutions have had over the ages, they have allowed for some amazing talents to get public airings, which might not have been the case had the artist been relying on purely private commissions. Take the  in Notre Dame as just one example.


 
I thought the Vatican was an obscene display of wealth. The church looks for money off churchgoers each week while owning what is probably the largest, most valuable art collection in the world.


----------



## Graham_07 (19 Aug 2010)

truthseeker said:


> I thought the Vatican was an obscene display of wealth. The church looks for money off churchgoers each week while owning what is probably the largest, most valuable art collection in the world.



It is. And they probably do. As I said, I was admiring the talent of the artists rather than the means by which their work got there. One wonders what relief from suffering could be aided if some of this wealth was distributed to the needy. Perhaps a Warren Buffet style pontiff is needed.


----------



## truthseeker (19 Aug 2010)

Graham_07 said:


> It is. And they probably do. As I said, I was admiring the talent of the artists rather than the means by which their work got there. One wonders what relief from suffering could be aided if some of this wealth was distributed to the needy. Perhaps a Warren Buffet style pontiff is needed.


 
I agree the work is amazing. Bar status symbols I dont see any reason for them to hold onto that kind of wealth.


----------



## dockingtrade (19 Aug 2010)

truthseeker said:


> I agree the work is amazing. Bar status symbols I dont see any reason for them to hold onto that kind of wealth.


 

probably give them more cred in practice what they preach.. look after the poor etc


----------



## Tinker Bell (20 Aug 2010)

truthseeker said:


> I agree the work is amazing. Bar status symbols I dont see any reason for them to hold onto that kind of wealth.








Bar status symbols or not?


----------

